# Homemade lanyard



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

New to climbing. Been doing tree removals that I can do with spikes and 5/8 x 12' wirecore flipline. I have been using an 8' foot lanyard with a prusik as second lanyard. It is always too short and the prusik can be hard to move. I made a second lanyard with a 20' length of 1/2 Arbormaster and a pair of Buckingham swivel clips. Prusik is 9/16 three strand from my Beranek lanyard. Used Buntline knots and taped the tag end with fiberglass insulating tape. Is this going to be ok? I put on my harness and hung from a low branch. Seems to hold ok and have to push the prusik pretty good to move it. Needed something longer for second tie in and redirect. 

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/sgilbert9226/lanyard/?action=view&current=100_0499.jpg 

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/sgilbert9226/lanyard/?action=view&current=100_0500.jpg 

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/sgilbert9226/lanyard/?action=view&current=100_0501.jpg


----------



## tree md (Apr 2, 2012)

Not too sure about your termination knots on your snaps...

Triple fisherman's knot is the only knot I will use on termination for life support anymore.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

how much do you charge to make one but with the triple fishing knot on each end ?


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

tree md said:


> Not too sure about your termination knots on your snaps...
> 
> Triple fisherman's knot is the only knot I will use on termination for life support anymore.



Thanks for the info, I will retie it.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> how much do you charge to make one but with the triple fishing knot on each end ?



Pretty new at this. Just making my own for now.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Pretty new at this. Just making my own for now.



LOL ok i thought i would ask and see. thats some nice work you done on that lanyard


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> LOL ok i thought i would ask and see. thats some nice work you done on that lanyard



Give me some more time at it and I would think about making one for you. Not ready for the responsibility of someone else yet.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

tree md said:


> Not too sure about your termination knots on your snaps...
> 
> Triple fisherman's knot is the only knot I will use on termination for life support anymore.



Is this acceptable? 

lanyard :: 100_0509.jpg picture by sgilbert9226 - Photobucket


----------



## tree md (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks good from here. Very nice.

You can always double check your knots here: MyTreeLessons-Trees, Knots, Rigging, Physics, Safety Information


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 2, 2012)

Buy one. 
Jeff


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Give me some more time at it and I would think about making one for you. Not ready for the responsibility of someone else yet.



ok thanks that last knot you put on ti looks good to me. but i always used the fisherman's knot in any rope i had to tie.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

tree md said:


> Looks good from here. Very nice.
> 
> You can always double check your knots here: MyTreeLessons-Trees, Knots, Rigging, Physics, Safety Information



Thanks for the info. So much to learn, so little time.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 2, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> ok thanks that last knot you put on ti looks good to me. but i always used the fisherman's knot in any rope i had to tie.



Takes a little extra rope to tie, once set, it wants to stay there.


----------



## dh1984 (Apr 2, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Takes a little extra rope to tie, once set, it wants to stay there.



yeah i know but i like to find a knot that if i had to get it loose it woun't have to take a lot of time.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Apr 3, 2012)

*knots*

Double fisherman with taped end will work. Most lanyard get cut or nick and sent to the trash. No need for knot removal. Cut snap of end and make a new one...


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

I mostly use a nice store bought lanyard these days, but I have also made do with a lot of home made ones over the years. I still use a home made one of three strand rope that I put a cable in and use a becket bend to attach it to my belt for really big trees.( its 18 or 20 ft long.)View attachment 232135

A more user friendly and efficient lanyard is thisView attachment 232137
Its nice and stream lined low tech, but you can open it while your weights on it, and close it one handed. I use 10mm prussic on a carabiner, a Vt on the lanyard and the carabiner attached to a D ring. Instead of that heavy clip on the end I use another caribiner. Its streamlined and light wait.
I just put this together for the picture, but when I used this I used to have a clip with a ring(like a key ring) I ran the rope throu to tend the slank, hooking it on the caribiner.
I think its way Superior to what your using. That is a lot of stuff you have to carrie around.


----------



## tree md (Apr 3, 2012)

I mostly use my climb line with a prussic cord and a VT in conjunction with my 12' steel core for a secondary tie in. That gets me through about 99% of my work. On the rare occasion that I need a bigger lanyard than my 12 footer to get around a spar for a secondary tie in I will just use a whole hank of safety blue that I keep around, tie a snap to it with a double fisherman's and use another prussic cord with a VT to get around whatever I need to.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 3, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I mostly use a nice store bought lanyard these days, but I have also made do with a lot of home made ones over the years. I still use a home made one of three strand rope that I put a cable in and use a becket bend to attach it to my belt for really big trees.( its 18 or 20 ft long.)View attachment 232135
> 
> A more user friendly and efficient lanyard is thisView attachment 232137
> Its nice and stream lined low tech, but you can open it while your weights on it, and close it one handed. I use 10mm prussic on a carabiner, a Vt on the lanyard and the carabiner attached to a D ring. Instead of that heavy clip on the end I use another caribiner. Its streamlined and light wait.
> ...



I like the sound of easier/lighter, but I do not quite understand the use. My skills are still in the rough. Do you have a pic of it in use? Seeing is believing.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

All I have is my phone to take pic. with so their not the highest quality, but hopefully this will give you more of an idea of what i'm talking about.View attachment 232174
View attachment 232175
. Actually when I use to regularly use this set up I used 8mm cord and tied it off directly to a D ring with fishermen knots. Because I wasn't sure of the strength of ass. cord I modified it to a store bought prussic and a caribener. Really a good set-up. But like everything in this business, if your not a 100% sure of every knot and component don't trust it. It's your life on the line. 
I use a mechanical lanyard these days. Well worth the 80.00 or 90 bucks.


----------



## MISteve (Apr 3, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> All I have is my phone to take pic. with so their not the highest quality, but hopefully this will give you more of an idea of what i'm talking about.View attachment 232174
> View attachment 232175
> . Actually when I use to regularly use this set up I used 8mm cord and tied it off directly to a D ring with fishermen knots. Because I wasn't sure of the strength of ass. cord I modified it to a store bought prussic and a caribener. Really a good set-up. But like everything in this business, if your not a 100% sure of every knot and component don't trust it. It's your life on the line.
> I use a mechanical lanyard these days. Well worth the 80.00 or 90 bucks.



Thank you, I understand now. What is on the end of the lanyard? Just a stopper knot? The end with the VT is always attached and the other end is removed to redirect?


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Thank you, I understand now. What is on the end of the lanyard? Just a stopper knot?



yeah I just used a figure 8 knot on the end


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 3, 2012)

dh1984 said:


> how much do you charge to make one but with the triple fishing knot on each end ?



I made this one, and I dont like the prusik as a adjuster knot. Gonna either use a mechanical adjuster or just get rid of it. I got around $100 into this one with materials.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Thank you, I understand now. What is on the end of the lanyard? Just a stopper knot? The end with the VT is always attached and the other end is removed to redirect?



I always climb with my climbing line(monkey line) attached so if I need to unhook my lanyard I use my climbing line to secure my self when I have to unhook my lanyard


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I made this one, and I dont like the prusik as a adjuster knot. Gonna either use a mechanical adjuster or just get rid of it. I got around $100 into this one with materials.



2Tree, you doing your own spliceing on those? I have a lot of ideas for rigging gear I would like to make but not the knowlege to do the splicing. A valuable skill


----------



## MISteve (Apr 3, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> I always climb with my climbing line(monkey line) attached so if I need to unhook my lanyard I use my climbing line to secure my self when I have to unhook my lanyard



Got it, thanks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 4, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> 2Tree, you doing your own spliceing on those? I have a lot of ideas for rigging gear I would like to make but not the knowlege to do the splicing. A valuable skill



Its really not that hard to splice, sure beats paying $20-$30 for a spliced eye.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 7, 2012)

MISteve said:


> Is this acceptable?
> 
> lanyard :: 100_0509.jpg picture by sgilbert9226 - Photobucket




Much better IMO. I like to use heat shrink tubing instead of tape for a more pro look but the tape will work OK too.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 7, 2012)

tree md said:


> Not too sure about your termination knots on your snaps...
> 
> Triple fisherman's knot is the only knot I will use on termination for life support anymore.



I believe those are bunt-line hitches; they should be very secure. Realistically, this knot is nothing more than a clove hitch noose. It is certainly nothing to worry about. An anchor hitch would be a bit better, but either is considered safe. Both knots do not tail as nicely as the scaffold (fisherman's) hitch.

I generally prefer the scaffold knot too, but not on a snap. You'll never get one of those knots untied after it has been set for a while.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken (Apr 7, 2012)

*lanyard*

That why the snap or biner gets cut off. No untying!


----------



## MISteve (Apr 7, 2012)

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 8, 2012)

Saw Dust Smoken said:


> That why the snap or biner gets cut off. No untying!



I use the scaffold knot on the end of my climbing line tied off to a biner. It easier to slide the biner out then to untie it, like you would have to do with a clip


----------

